# '66 Wood Sport Wheel Assm'y



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

My wife bought me a wood sport wheel assembly from Ames part#A240F.
Great gift but when I install with my horn switch and cancel cam and tighten to the steering column there is no "push" in the horn button and the horn blows constant. Seems like a spacer or something is needed. If the center hub of wheel where you push to blow the horn has no "push" left the horn contact is constantly grounded. There was no install sheet included but this should be simple enough. Horn works fine with my original Deluxe Wheel with a horn bar. I asked Ames Tech. and they say it must be my horn switch "buy a new one" but the switch works with my original wheel and it is the same part number for both model wheels. 500 bucks is alot to spend and not get an install sheet so you can confirm your installation.
Has anyone bought this wheel assembly for a '66 from Ames? If so how was the install?
Any suggestions?
Parts received A240R wheel,A248 horn collar, A243D horn button, A243 emblem.:confused
Thanks,
Miami Ragtop


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I have purchased a wood sport wheel from Ames for my 66 lemans . No instructions in the steering wheel box. I haven't opened the adapter kit yet. I'll take a look tonight and see if any useful instructions are in there.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a wood wheel on my 65 and there is a spring under the horn button that holds it off the contacts, spring is about 3/4 diameter and 1" long with 5 or 6 coils-


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks, do you know what brand or type of wheel you have and is the spring in addition to the spring that is with the cancelcam?


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Does your kit have this spring? Goes between the button and the wheel.


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

No spring in what I bought. My Ames purchase was A240F wood wheel assembly. The assembly includes the wheel, A248 collar, A243D, and Pontiac emblem. That was it.
What was the part number on the wheel you ordered? Thanks for taking the time, this is driving me nuts. I have spent a bunch of money with Ames and expect better information and answers than I am getting.
Miami Ragtop


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*NO FURTHER DISCOUNT*THIS DOES NOT INCLUDE HORN CONTACT, CANCEL CAM OR HORN SWITCH. VERY GOOD QUALITY. POINTS OF INTEREST: HORN BUTTON HOUSING EXHIBITS ROUGHNESS IN CASTING PRIOR TO PLATING. WHEEL COLOR IS LIGHTER THAN ORIG AND GRAIN IS NOT AS DEFINED. EDGE OF SPOKES ARE NOT BRUSHED AS ORIG. USE A248R FOR HORN SWITCH.

The above I got from their site. From reading this, you need a particular switch that goes with this wheel. You are upgrading from the delux with a horn bar. The above suggests you need that switch for that steering wheel. For 500 clams the steering wheel, the switch should come with it. They make it so you have to spend more $$. I cipher this as all should be good if you are replacing the old with new. You are replacing another with the upgrade meaning you will need the switch that goes with the upgrade. Thats what I get out of the above. * USE A248R FOR HORN SWITCH.
* R is the key. You got the A248


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I have the 249wa... Sorry.


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the effort !!


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

I have the A248R horn switch. That's what odd the A248R switch is makes my deluxe wheel work. The discription reads
" A248R 1965-72 Steering Wheel Horn Switch (RE) ................ 19.00/ea.
Applications are as follows: 1965-66 Standard Deluxe Wheel, 1965-70 Wood Wheel,..................
if I could figure out how to put in a photo I would show my horn switch and theirs, they both look look identical to me.
The A248 part I have is the horn button collar that fits behind the wheel. Odd that a A248R is another part entierly. All these parts are listed on page 52 of the current catalogue.
I sent tech support a 4 page install I followed including step by step pictures of the install and of my horn switch and cancel cam which are not part of the wheel assembly. Also I can't
understand how the horn switch would have anything to do with no "push" of the horn button
only no sound.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you have all the parts suggested and are installing them in the correct fashion I dunno what to tell ya then. Perhaps call tech support and ask them to guide you through the installation process as you do it?


----------

